# A Kayak Registration Question



## lukejhoward (Jul 1, 2013)

Hey everybody,

So, here's the situation...I bought a kayak in the summer of 2013 through a craigslist deal. The kayak came with a pfd, paddle, and and 2016 sticker. The problem is, the seller did not provide me with proof of purchase or any paperwork for the boat. At the time I knew very little about kayaks and smaller watercraft in general, all I knew was I really wanted to be able to get out on the water. So my question is, is my kayak legal with just the 2016 sticker on it? As I said, I'm not in possession of any registration paperwork or proof of purchase. Also, since I don't have any of these forms, will I be able to re-up on another sticker after the 2016 one expires? Please just let me know any information you guys have on this. I really appreciate it.


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

I've never been in your situation, but a quick call the the watercraft office should get you an answer quickly.


----------



## yak-cat (Oct 21, 2013)

No it is not legal 
Law states that the registration needs to be with the boat
I've registered a kayak with just a picture and the hull number but that kayak was not previously registered 
Sounds like yours is 
Like stated a phone call can't hurt and maybe save some aggravation 
Good luck


Sent from my iPod touch using Ohub Campfire


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

Really you need to transfer the sticker on the yak when you bought it into your name cost is like 5 bucks. On a vessel less than 14ft all you need is a bill of sale, seeing as you don't have one you screwed yourself. Now you have two options well three really but one I'm not going to suggest the third.
One find the guy you bought it from and get bill of sale (good luck!)
Two contact the div of watercraft. and explain your situation and that it hasn't been reported stolen. They should be able to contact the PO for you.
Third: A bill of sale only needs name of PO and new owner with signature description and hin#. This DOES NOT need to be notarized a simple piece of scrap paper will work.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

OK, I'll say it. 
I may know someone who has been in that same situation. That person MAY have just scribbled out a bill of sale on a piece of paper, signed it up, and just went and registered the kayak and moved on with his life.
it is, or course, not proper. But that person slept alright knowing it was only a paperwork fudge, that he had bought the kayak fair and square.


----------



## lukejhoward (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks for all of the help guys. They watercraft division was not in yesterday so I plan on calling back today. I'll update on how it goes.


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

streamstalker said:


> But you...ahem...I mean this person...was absolutely certain the kayak was not stolen.


"they" would find out when "they" registered it. worst part is you're out the money and they keep it


----------



## lukejhoward (Jul 1, 2013)

RJohnson442 said:


> "they" would find out when "they" registered it. worst part is you're out the money and they keep it


Now I'm confused


----------



## lukejhoward (Jul 1, 2013)

I understand that since I don't have any forms, the ODNR Watercraft has no real reason to believe that I ever bought this kayak (I will tell you up front I paid fair and square or I wouldn't be going through all of this trouble). Backing up now...what exactly do you mean a "handwritten bill" Bubba?


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

If it was reported stolen and you went to register it. You're up a poo creek, not in the yak either...


----------



## lukejhoward (Jul 1, 2013)

RJohnson442 said:


> If it was reported stolen and you went to register it. You're up a poo creek, not in the yak either...


I understand that. So...if it's not reported stolen, then what?


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

Option #3 Tricky part is do you remember the persons name you bought it from?
Really the bill of sale is to cover you for situations like this. 
You found a yak on CL, You have no idea if it was stolen or not, You buy it. Now you go to transfer it, Div of watercraft run the Hin# and comes back STOLEN. So w/o a bill of sale it looks like you may of taken it. WITH a bill of sale you can say I bought it from this person on this date for this amount. (I also have them write their license# down on any bill of sale I get). 
Not stolen no problem... Not stolen and hand them a Bill of sale with the wrong name on it. I don't know the penalty but I'm sure it's very frowned upon.


----------



## lukejhoward (Jul 1, 2013)

Just called Ohio DNR Watercraft. Explained the situation and the lady told me that all I have to do is give them the number on the registration sticker, the hull ID number, and bring my driver's license and I can fill out an entirely new registration form. I will have to get part of it notarized, but after that, it'll be under my name.


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

Great news to hear!


----------



## EPB (Nov 8, 2005)

Went through this last year with a 10' john boat given to me by uncle with no paperwork, ODNR in Cleveland help me out with little butt ache and I got the boat registered in a couple of days.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

lukejhoward said:


> Just called Ohio DNR Watercraft. Explained the situation and the lady told me that all I have to do is give them the number on the registration sticker, the hull ID number, and bring my driver's license and I can fill out an entirely new registration form. I will have to get part of it notarized, but after that, it'll be under my name.


Thats awesome!! This probably happens more often than we realize.


----------

